# CPC-A seeking a medical coding opportunity in Richmond, VA



## carolynheath (Jul 13, 2011)

*Seeking a medical coding opportunity in Richmond, VA*

I am seeking a medical coding opportunity in Richmond, VA.  I am a CPC-A medical coder.  My ultimate goal is to work at home or remote doing medical coding for medical offices.  I have some experience in HCC coding using ICD-9-CM and anesthesia coding using both CPT and ICD-9-CM.  Even though I would like to work in a paid position, I am willing to work as a internship/externship basis or as a volunteer to get experience.  If  you would like to see my resume, email me at cgheath12@yahoo.com.


----------

